# Dog shoes



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

Dose anyone use dog shoes and if you do what brand and where do you get them. I am looking for something for summer and winter. I started out with a set from PetSmart to see if my dog would use then and now she has "walked" right out of them. The area where her nails are have come threw them. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I got these boots, I like them they are sturdy. I don't like them on pavement, Kiya drags her hind paw and it seemed as though it was a effort for her to pick up her leg and the dragging sound was loud, Im sure it would wear down the boot. Great in snow or dirt trails.
seniorpetsupplies.com


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I was wondering this myself. I am concerned about the ice, snow, and chemicals on the sidewalks in the winter.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We tried these on Rosa because her toes hairs get ice balls in the winter snow. 









Bark'n Boots Grip Trex Dog Boots - all-terrain, all-condition, all-season paw wear - from Ruff Wear

They didn't work for her, but if your dog already knows how to wear shoes, then you should be okay. They seemed really well made.


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

Kiya where they able to stay on okay, that is one of my big problems is that Missy tears them up when they start to come off. She has to wear them dearing the winter because she has a bad leg and then she has to wear them in the summer because how how the grown gets when I take her to work.


----------

